# what to do with 30,000aed school allowance...!!!!??



## Neda-ffh (Jul 5, 2012)

I have been doing the whole school search thing non stop for days.

I used the khda.gov.ae to see school reports..not sure if its reliable

I looked at over 100 schools... the ones i seem to want are 65,000aed+ each kid.

My kids are going to secondary school, I prefer US/Uk or IBO.

I saw that Cambridge is really good fees..but also saw that some dont recommend it...even the khda say its good.

We will have some spare money off the housing so we can place some on top of the tuition..we got 30,000aed each kid.

any guidance is highy welcome


----------



## rsinner (Feb 3, 2009)

So are you looking for someone in the forum to recommend a school to you? Or are you saying that the fees are too high ?


----------



## mogg (Mar 5, 2011)

*Schools*

Schools here
Some years ago fees where going up and up so to help slow that down. They informed schools that to increase fees they needed to get a hire place in the ratings so I think they have made it so for silly reasons that have no effect on your child they are kept at the level they are at or allowed to go to good and no further. Most schools miss out on excellent because of Arabic language teaching so if that's an issue for you then I would closer at that.

If you want to know how well a school is doing see the exam results for the country they are teaching for GCSE's/A-level or the US version and then you can see how good they are and most of them are pretty good.


----------



## Neda-ffh (Jul 5, 2012)

*Recommend*



rsinner said:


> So are you looking for someone in the forum to recommend a school to you? Or are you saying that the fees are too high ?


I need someone to recommend a school, that's between 30,000 and 40,000aed. 


Thanks


----------



## Swerveut (Jun 24, 2012)

If you are getting confused about the Cambridge system, don't. Its a very good system, as long as they are Cambridge O/A levels and not some other GCSE's. Also, like MOg said, you might want to call up some schools and ask them about how many star scorers their schools produced last year or two.


----------



## Neda-ffh (Jul 5, 2012)

Swerveut said:


> If you are getting confused about the Cambridge system, don't. Its a very good system, as long as they are Cambridge O/A levels and not some other GCSE's. Also, like MOg said, you might want to call up some schools and ask them about how many star scorers their schools produced last year or two.


Thanks for the info. I was actually wondering about Cambridge international school itself. 

Thanks


----------



## Swerveut (Jun 24, 2012)

Neda-ffh said:


> Thanks for the info. I was actually wondering about Cambridge international school itself.
> 
> Thanks


Oh hey! I am talking about schools following the Cambridge University O/A levels system. Make sure the Cambridge International school is actually following their syllabi before enrolling and do ask about past grades!

All the best!


----------



## michaelrandall78 (Jul 11, 2012)

If you really want to see how the school is performing ask for its matriculation rates and look at the names of the colleges the students get accepted into. I would check GEMS schools as well. There are lower-end schools that have fees of only about 18,000 Dhs. Also, many of their new schools offer scholarship and financing options, so they are worth browsing.


----------



## rsinner (Feb 3, 2009)

I have a colleague whose children went to Cambridge. It was not his first choice, but he put them there because he started late and there were no seats available in general elsewhere. He was reasonably satisfied but not too thrilled.


----------



## verdikt (Jun 16, 2012)

I don't really know if KHDA is really reliable. As a student, our teachers always said to give us our best whenever inspections came around and they always used to do more pragmatic work whenever KHDA representatives came to our school. 

To be honest, if your kids are doing GCSEs and if they're studious enough, it's easy to get As for it. A-Levels is way harder though, and this is when a really good school is important. My teachers were lousy for a particular subject in A Levels and I had to do extra research so that my grades could be stepped up.

Some notable cheap schools which have a REALLY good studious environment would be St Mary's School. Their primary education is not so great but the middle school education is really good. I'd definitely recommend doing GCSEs (O Levels) from St Marys.

However, schools like Winchester, Dubai Gem Private School lie below the 30k range also and are good too.


----------



## Grazie (Apr 3, 2012)

Hi Neda

Why don't you check Choueifat school? They support both US /UK curriculums and are within your range (would probably go for around 30, secondary, if I am not mistaken).


----------



## Neda-ffh (Jul 5, 2012)

Thanks!! I will look into it right away.


----------



## Neda-ffh (Jul 5, 2012)

Swerveut said:


> Oh hey! I am talking about schools following the Cambridge University O/A levels system. Make sure the Cambridge International school is actually following their syllabi before enrolling and do ask about past grades!
> 
> All the best!


Hmmm....I dunno. I need to c which curriculum. Most likely US but I do like the Cambridge. 

Thanks


----------



## Ismailsaadeh (Jul 14, 2012)

Did you try calling Choueifat international school?


----------

